# Someone explain the appeal of 2D Sonic games



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

I've never played a 2D Sonic game, and from the gameplay I've seen on YouTube, I still don't know why they're great. With Sonic Mania coming up, perhaps I should give it a shot. So help me out here. What made the old Sonic games great?


----------



## Disco (Aug 10, 2017)

Welll, try one out and see for yourself


----------



## SANIC (Aug 10, 2017)

Everything that made the Adventure games bad. Smooth gameplay, slick and accurate controls, awesome bonuses, multiple endings, focus on exploration, unique themes etc


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Disco said:


> Welll, try one out and see for yourself


I'm actually looking forward to doing that with Mania. It's a part of gaming history I've left overlooked for so long 
So what do you like about the older games?



SANIC said:


> Everything that made the Adventure games bad. Smooth gameplay, slick and accurate controls, awesome bonuses, multiple endings, focus on exploration, unique themes etc


I hear a lot of people love the Adventure games, though. Would you say the original games are better, then?


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2017)

There's two parts to it. There's the exploration and finding all the secrets, and having fun with the level design...and then there's mastering it, and being able to blast through the level at insanely fast speeds, knowing every hill and loop de loop to get the max speed. 

If you want to start, you could try 1, though it's a bit clunky compared to 2/3/CD. I honestly say you should start with 2, but if you want to play the BEST the series has to offer, you're going to wanna play the combination romhack of Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It's called Sonic 3 Complete.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I've never played a 2D Sonic game, and from the gameplay I've seen on YouTube, I still don't know why they're great. With Sonic Mania coming up, perhaps I should give it a shot. So help me out here. What made the old Sonic games great?


IT WORKS! LOL 

seriously, just play the first sonic game, is everywhere, 3DS, Ios/android, steam, sonic gems collection, sonic mega collection. Sonic ultimate genesis collection. GO get a emulator and play it, on genesis. I recommend Fusion 3.64 emulator. 

Trust me when i say it works, there plenty of 3D sonic games with huge glitches, bugs and flaws, 2D ones WORK!


----------



## SANIC (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I'm actually looking forward to doing that with Mania. It's a part of gaming history I've left overlooked for so long
> So what do you like about the older games?
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of people love the Adventure games, though. Would you say the original games are better, then?


Yep. Nostalgia goggles. Unleashed is clearly better than SA1 and 2. Still best games are the classics


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's two parts to it. There's the exploration and finding all the secrets, and having fun with the level design...and then there's mastering it, and being able to blast through the level at insanely fast speeds, knowing every hill and loop de loop to get the max speed.
> 
> If you want to start, you could try 1, though it's a bit clunky compared to 2/3/CD. I honestly say you should start with 2, but if you want to play the BEST the series has to offer, you're going to wanna play the combination romhack of Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It's called Sonic 3 Complete.



The level design does look really neat. Still very unique to this day, haven't quite seen anything like it in other platformers. I'll give 2 or 3 a try. Also, have you gotten a chance to play Sonic Mania? I don't know if that's something you saw at E3 or not, but was wondering if that'd be a good game to experience the enjoyment the classic games offered.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> IT WORKS! LOL
> 
> seriously, just play the first sonic game, is everywhere, 3DS, Ios/android, steam, sonic gems collection, sonic mega collection. Sonic ultimate genesis collection. GO get a emulator and play it, on genesis. I recommend Fusion 3.64 emulator.
> 
> Trust me when i say it works, there plenty of 3D sonic games with huge glitches, bugs and flaws, 2D ones WORK!



Yeah, the 3D Sonic games gave me a bad impression of the series lol. It didn't help that the first ever Sonic game I played was Sonic 06 
I'll go the emulator route and play Sonic 2 or 3 like Chary suggested. Also, thanks for recommending an emulator!


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> There's two parts to it. There's the exploration and finding all the secrets, and having fun with the level design...and then there's mastering it, and being able to blast through the level at insanely fast speeds, knowing every hill and loop de loop to get the max speed.
> 
> If you want to start, you could try 1, though it's a bit clunky compared to 2/3/CD. I honestly say you should start with 2, but if you want to play the BEST the series has to offer, you're going to wanna play the combination romhack of Sonic 3 & Knuckles. It's called Sonic 3 Complete.



I was able to clear Sonic 1 and 2 last year in about 2 hours combined because I played the games so many times. I still lost rings here and there, specifically at later levels, such as Scrap Brain Zone. I also made sure to get the Chaos Emeralds early. So for Sonic 1, have all 6 by Act 3 of Spring Yard Zone, and for Sonic 2, all 7 by Chemical Plant Act 2. Always Act 2 because I can never find balloons in Act 1. So yeah, part of the speed in Sonic 2 is getting Super Sonic early. I could try not doing that, but meh, I love Super Sonic and have played the game enough without it back in the day. As for Sonic 3, I played it via emulator with Knuckles combined, and that's it for me with 2D Sonic games. Turns out I played more of the 3D ones, and do still have an affinity for the GC ports of Sonic Adventure 1 and 2, as well as Heroes, even Shadow the Hedgehog. Some love for Secret Rings on Wii, and Unleashed, but that's it. I did play Black Knight, which was alright, but only played a bit of it. Despite playing more 3D Sonic games, nothing beats the speed and fun in the first 3 Sonic games. I haven't mastered Sonic 3, never having gotten all the Chaos Emeralds. I played the first two a lot as a kid, starting at age 10, long enough to be extremely nostalgic over.

Sonic Mania's first trailer almost made me cry, I was hit with nostalgia so hard, so this particular game means the most to me in 2017, no other new game has gotten that kind of emotional response this year. Hyped? That's an understatement.


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> The level design does look really neat. Still very unique to this day, haven't quite seen anything like it in other platformers. I'll give 2 or 3 a try. Also, have you gotten a chance to play Sonic Mania? I don't know if that's something you saw at E3 or not, but was wondering if that'd be a good game to experience the enjoyment the classic games offered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did get to try Mania, and I pretty much had a little nerd-out paragraph about it, in my e3 coverage. But it's a game that really caters to people who've played all the classics, and I think you'll appreciate it more having played and enjoyed the older games first.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Yeah, the 3D Sonic games gave me a bad impression of the series lol. It didn't help that the first ever Sonic game I played was Sonic 06
> I'll go the emulator route and play Sonic 2 or 3 like Chary suggested. Also, thanks for recommending an emulator!


NOPE! you got to do it like the rest of us, in order, sonic 1 then 2 and then sonic cd, then sonic 3, and then sonic & knuckles, then sonic 3 & knuckles... then Knuckles in sonic 2, and then Sonic 3D blast (not as good but still worth trying) and sonic spinball (is a pinball game so don't expect much) Finally dr. robotnik mean bean machine. (Not really a sonic game, is a puyo puyo game, you know the one that the new puyo puyo tetris game is featured in on nintendo switch?

See this is why you need sonic mega collection cause it has ALL THE GENESIS SONIC GAMES, Can't just play them willy nilly first time, gotta do it like the OG you are trying to be. 

Trust me, is the only way you gonna learn... (honestly 3 of the games mention you don't have to play but this is what people with sega genesis back in the day played.) we had stuff like this to make games fun 



Spoiler


----------



## Duckling (Aug 10, 2017)

They're faster than 3d sonics as the 2d sanic has a higher refresh rate allowing for the experience and flow the game to be a lot smoother when compared to 3d sanic games


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2017)

Frankly I'm still trying to find the appeal of the 3D sonic games.  I get the appeal of the 2D titles, they were consistent, so if you liked those games, you'd understandably want more, if you didn't then you wouldn't.  With the 3D titles, I just don't get how anyone can be a consistent fan when each title varies so much in quality and overall gameplay mechanics.  There is nothing consistent and consequently, I've just become confused about what it is that keeps so many Sonic fans to be fans of the 3D titles specifically.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> I did get to try Mania, and I pretty much had a little nerd-out paragraph about it, in my e3 coverage. But it's a game that really caters to people who've played all the classics, and I think you'll appreciate it more having played and enjoyed the older games first.



Hrmmm now I'm considering binging through the first three games before Mania comes out next week, and just getting a microburst of Sonic in under a week x3
Because if anything, I'm really intrigued now.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NOPE! you got to do it like the rest of us, in order, sonic 1 then 2 and then sonic cd, then sonic 3, and then sonic & knuckles, then sonic 3 & knuckles... then Knuckles in sonic 2, and then Sonic 3D blast (not as good but still worth trying) and sonic spinball (is a pinball game so don't expect much) Finally dr. robotnik mean bean machine. (Not really a sonic game, is a puyo puyo game, you know the one that the new puyo puyo tetris game is featured in on nintendo switch?
> 
> See this is why you need sonic mega collection cause it has ALL THE GENESIS SONIC GAMES, Can't just play them willy nilly first time, gotta do it like the OG you are trying to be.
> 
> Trust me, is the only way you gonna learn... (honestly 3 of the games mention you don't have to play but this is what people with sega genesis back in the day played.) we had stuff like this to make games fun



Woah, that's a lot 
But actually I'd totally be willing to do that. Is Sonic Mega Collection for PC a good enough port of the originals?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Woah, that's a lot
> But actually I'd totally be willing to do that. Is Sonic Mega Collection for PC a good enough port of the originals?








Yes, or you can download them all on steam for $5 each. Is just a emulated version of the original genesis game, it does work properly even with the proper "lock on" technology.

Just don't get the Sonic & knuckles collection, that isn't the good one.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Duckling said:


> They're faster than 3d sonics as the 2d sanic has a higher refresh rate allowing for the experience and flow the game to be a lot smoother when compared to 3d sanic games


I mean, the originals ran at 60fps I think? 60fps makes sense for Sonic. IIRC, the 3D Sonics usually run at 30fps, right? Then I can see your point.



duffmmann said:


> Frankly I'm still trying to find the appeal of the 3D sonic games.  I get the appeal of the 2D titles, they were consistent, so if you liked those games, you'd understandably want more, if you didn't then you wouldn't.  With the 3D titles, I just don't get how anyone can be a consistent fan when each title varies so much in quality and overall gameplay mechanics.  There is nothing consistent and consequently, I've just become confused about what it is that keeps so many Sonic fans to be fans of the 3D titles specifically.


Yeah, I listened to someone talk about that. The 3D games are all over the place with such varying gameplay styles in each. As you say, the lack of consistency is honestly off-putting.




Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yes, or you can download them all on steam for $5 each. Is just a emulated version of the original genesis game, it does work properly even with the proper "lock on" technology.
> 
> Just don't get the Sonic & knuckles collection, that isn't the good one.


I think I'll go the Mega Collection route, that one was easy enough to track down. Thank you!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I think I'll go the Mega Collection route, that one was easy enough to track down. Thank you!


Yeah well is easy and simplify things, even though is just emulation, honestly is one of the better emulation console ports, close enough to M2 or even wii virtual console, some reason some emulation ports like ultimate genesis collection by back bone entertainment had sound issues, and even pc emulators struggle with accurate sound issues.

(Though in this game you have to unlock several games, so maybe find a save file of them unlocked and then play them.

(This also has 6 of 12 gamegear games that was released on sonic characters. You should try them too, maybe part of sonic mania stages as well)


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah well is easy and simplify things, even though is just emulation, honestly is one of the better emulation console ports, close enough to M2 or even wii virtual console, some reason some emulation ports like ultimate genesis collection by back bone entertainment had sound issues, and even pc emulators struggle with accurate sound issues.
> 
> (Though in this game you have to unlock several games, so maybe find a save file of them unlocked and then play them.
> 
> (This also has 6 of 12 gamegear games that was released on sonic characters. You should try them too, maybe part of sonic mania stages as well)


Oh, are some of the games locked in Sonic Mega Collection? So they can make you play them in order or something?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh, are some of the games locked in Sonic Mega Collection? So they can make you play them in order or something?


Well some games are locked, but the initial 7 games are available, and so is the 6 game gear ones. The unlock games are 4 games not related to sonic but are somehow made by sonic team i guess? And the sonic and knuckles "LOCK ON" games, Blue sphere sonic 1 + sonic & knuckles, Knuckles in sonic 2 and sonic 3 & knuckles.

You should be able to just find a save data on game faqs or something and use it.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well some games are locked, but the initial 7 games are available, and so is the 6 game gear ones. The unlock games are 4 games not related to sonic but are somehow made by sonic team i guess? And the sonic and knuckles "LOCK ON" games, Blue sphere sonic 1 + sonic & knuckles, Knuckles in sonic 2 and sonic 3 & knuckles.
> 
> You should be able to just find a save data on game faqs or something and use it.


Yeah, I could just do the save file thing. Btw, what are the "Lock On" games?


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 10, 2017)

Personally, I would get the games from steam (they tend to go cheap if you look around) and then get a decent gamepad and emulator to run the roms through.

You may also want to get the sonic 3 complete rom which allows you to alter certain aspects of the games sonic 3, sonic and knuckles and sonic 3 and knuckles e.g. Super sonic no longer plays the same theme on loop.

If you do go the mega collection route, you will need to unlock sonic 3 and knuckles and some of the other games.


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Yeah, I could just do the save file thing. Btw, what are the "Lock On" games?


Omg you don't know what the lock on is. That's adorable. Settle in, this is gonna be great!

The lock on came about when Sega made sonic 3. But all of Sonic 3 couldn't fit on one cart. So they split the game into 2. Sonic 3, and Sonic & Knuckles.







You could CONNECT the game to Sonic & Knuckles and play a different game! Locking on Sonic 1 only gives you a mini game, Sonic 2 lets you play the whole game as knuckles. Locking on sonic 3 gives you the complete sonic 3 experience! Monster cartridge!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Yeah, I could just do the save file thing. Btw, what are the "Lock On" games?


4 games not related to sonic, Flicky a old arcade game, Ristsar, a genesis game made by sonic team, Comix Zone, a hard ass game, and the ooze, a boring and even harder game. Ristar is a decent game, flicky is boring, Comix zone is unique but hard, very limited continues, and the ooze is a interesting concept but just as hard and boring.

The other 3 are just lock on games.... I already explained. Sonic 3& knuckles, the intended way to play the game, locks on the sonic 3 cart for a full game and more unlockables (HYPER SONIC IS BEST SUPER FORM) Knuckles in sonic 2 is just what the title is, lets you play sonic 2 with knuckles. Blue sphere is just sonic 3 special stages, with over 1,000,000 special stages constructed from random data usually done by inserting other non sonic carts into sonic and knuckles cart.  So if you like sonic 3 special stage of collecting chaos emeralds, you can play that game for more levels.

FUN FACTS. Flicky was made before sonic the hedgehog, and flicky is a bird that is in sonic games as the rescued animals trapped in capsules and badniks, Ristar was made by sonic team and I assume is another reconstructed concept art based on a rabbit grabbing things with its ears, now is a shooting star that does stretchy arms, Comix zone, is a game played in a comic book, where characters are drawn into the book by a villain


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Everything that made the Adventure games bad. Smooth gameplay, slick and accurate controls, awesome bonuses, multiple endings, focus on exploration, unique themes etc



Don't forget the 2D games don't have that abortion, Big the Cat, that is a good perk right there to the 2D iterations.


----------



## TheZoc (Aug 10, 2017)

Avoid the collection, because the music is bad 

The ideal way to play is to get a genesis emulator and play either Sonic 1, Sonic 2 and Sonic 3 + Knuckles. (Scrap Sonic 3, it's incomplete - even though it's fun and has different music  )

Be advised: IF you go the route to play the newest games first, might be harder to play the oldest ones since they have extra mechanics and, once you get used to them, it's hard to go back.

If you want to play Sonic CD (which is WAY different from other Sonic gamess, since it's not linear at all!), get the enhanced version on Steam 

My favorite from them all? Sonic 3 and Knuckles. It's awesome


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Omg you don't know what the lock on is. That's adorable. Settle in, this is gonna be great!


You teasing him? 



Chary said:


> The lock on came about when Sega made sonic 3. But all of Sonic 3 couldn't fit on one cart. So they split the game into 2. Sonic 3, and Sonic & Knuckles.


It was release date timing why they couldn't. Actual genesis carts can use up to 8MB (64 MEGS)of data, super street fighter 2 is 5MB (40 Megs) game. Sonic 3 both each cart of the two halfs, and combined are still lower than 5MB, Street fighter is the only official licensed game to use the highest file size, and pier solar and the great architects is a unofficial licensed game running 8MB.

Genesis and snes can play up to 8MB games but no games ever was made to use that much for some reason. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheZoc said:


> Avoid the collection, because the music is bad


Sonic mega collection has the same music as the genesis games, is a emulator playing a rom. Where you get this idea from?


----------



## Chary (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You teasing him?
> 
> 
> It was release date timing why they couldn't. Actual genesis carts can use up to 8MB (64 MEGS)of data, super street fighter 2 is 5MB (40 Megs) game. Sonic 3 both each cart of the two halfs, and combined are still lower than 5MB, Street fighter is the only official licensed game to use the highest file size, and pier solar and the great architects is a unofficial licensed game running 8MB.
> ...


Mega Collection in GameCube has sound issues. Every other ring doesn't have sfx. Might be a problem in the PC version/PS2 ver. 

Sonic 1 and 2 on Steam/Emulator is the best way, Sonic 3 Complete "romhack" is best for that + Knuckles, and Steam PC version of Sonic CD is the best one. 

If you wanna get technical, the best versions of Sonic 1 and 2 are on iOS/Android, (remastered in HD by the sonic mania dev) but small screen and touchscreen controls hold it back. It does have controller support if you wanna try though. 

Mega Collection as mentioned before has Flicky, an arcade styled game that I'm super fond of. Hilarious and good fun, worth it to put in your backlog.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Mega Collection in GameCube has sound issues. Every other ring doesn't have sfx. Might be a problem in the PC version/PS2 ver.


I never noticed any problems. I only played it on Gamecube and xbox, no issues at all. If there is pc issues, i was unaware, so maybe? Though the mega collection is one of the better emulated ports compared to backbone entertainment on ps3 and xbox 360. Is a fact that people had problems making accurate emulators produce accurate sound emulation. That genesis sound chip is so busted is hard to emulate even for sega. 

Still I recommend it cause it has everything he needs all in one. While the IOS/android ports are better is not genesis enough for first timer. (Don't get me wrong, you should try them sometime but after you tried official first)


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Omg you don't know what the lock on is. That's adorable. Settle in, this is gonna be great!
> 
> The lock on came about when Sega made sonic 3. But all of Sonic 3 couldn't fit on one cart. So they split the game into 2. Sonic 3, and Sonic & Knuckles.
> 
> ...



Oh. Oh my. Oh my god. That must've been a b!tch to program o.o



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> 4 games not related to sonic, Flicky a old arcade game, Ristsar, a genesis game made by sonic team, Comix Zone, a hard ass game, and the ooze, a boring and even harder game. Ristar is a decent game, flicky is boring, Comix zone is unique but hard, very limited continues, and the ooze is a interesting concept but just as hard and boring.
> 
> The other 3 are just lock on games.... I already explained. Sonic 3& knuckles, the intended way to play the game, locks on the sonic 3 cart for a full game and more unlockables (HYPER SONIC IS BEST SUPER FORM) Knuckles in sonic 2 is just what the title is, lets you play sonic 2 with knuckles. Blue sphere is just sonic 3 special stages, with over 1,000,000 special stages constructed from random data usually done by inserting other non sonic carts into sonic and knuckles cart.  So if you like sonic 3 special stage of collecting chaos emeralds, you can play that game for more levels.
> 
> FUN FACTS. Flicky was made before sonic the hedgehog, and flicky is a bird that is in sonic games as the rescued animals trapped in capsules and badniks, Ristar was made by sonic team and I assume is another reconstructed concept art based on a rabbit grabbing things with its ears, now is a shooting star that does stretchy arms, Comix zone, is a game played in a comic book, where characters are drawn into the book by a villain



Hmm those other arcade games seem fun. Let's give 'em a go! 



the_randomizer said:


> Don't forget the 2D games don't have that abortion, Big the Cat, that is a good perk right there to the 2D iterations.



I've heard bad things. Very bad things.



TheZoc said:


> Be advised: IF you go the route to play the newest games first, might be harder to play the oldest ones since they have extra mechanics and, once you get used to them, it's hard to go back.



Good point. Another reason to start with the first game, then. I'll play 'em in order!


----------



## TheZoc (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Sonic mega collection has the same music as the genesis games, is a emulator playing a rom. Where you get this idea from?



Check this out, Icecap Zone music on PC version:


PC music is different, thanks to a disagreement between Sega and Bradley Buxler - they're not allowed to use his music in newer releases. This is the same reason why Sonic 3 & Knuckles wasn't remade and isn't being released again.

Do you doubt it? Try checking this:


Also, Sonic 3 Ending song has the same melody as Strangers in Moscow from Michael Jackson, but apparently this isn't the issue, the previous music is.

The whole thing is just sad


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

TheZoc said:


> Check this out, Icecap Zone music on PC version


Isn't that from a much earlier collection Sonic & knuckles collection that came with a garfield game? 



That isn't mega collection music, cause it has the original genesis music. O_O


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Mega Collection in GameCube has sound issues. Every other ring doesn't have sfx. Might be a problem in the PC version/PS2 ver.
> 
> Sonic 1 and 2 on Steam/Emulator is the best way, Sonic 3 Complete "romhack" is best for that + Knuckles, and Steam PC version of Sonic CD is the best one.
> 
> ...



It apparently uses a variant of the GENS emulator, at least they're not using that piece of crap the Steam iterations uses. That is based of Jenesis DS, has horrible audio emulation. I know this because one of the devs stated it was based off of Jens in the Steam community.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 10, 2017)

TheZoc said:


> Check this out, Icecap Zone music on PC version:
> 
> 
> PC music is different, thanks to a disagreement between Sega and Bradley Buxler - they're not allowed to use his music in newer releases. This is the same reason why Sonic 3 & Knuckles wasn't remade and isn't being released again.
> ...



That is Sonic &Knuckles Collection


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't forget the 2D games don't have that abortion, Big the Cat, that is a good perk right there to the 2D iterations.



Gets more shocking when you find out hes voiced by Duke Nukem.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 10, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Gets more shocking when you find out hes voiced by Duke Nukem.



I know, John St. John, he must have been paid a hefty sum to get suckered into voicing a complete moron of a character. I'd rather Big have Duke's voice in character.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

tech3475 said:


> Gets more shocking when you find out hes voiced by Duke Nukem.


I............. That storm is too perfect.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

SANIC said:


> That is Sonic &Knuckles Collection


Thank you, that's what I thought. The sonic MEGA collection has the genesis music. 

Sonic & Knuckles collection was the one YOU DON'T WANT cause of that music. Though I never heard it until I played a romhack. Doesn't sound bad though, but I do like the original better.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought. The sonic MEGA collection has the genesis music.
> 
> Sonic & Knuckles collection was the one YOU DON'T WANT cause of that music. Though I never heard it until I played a romhack. Doesn't sound bad though, but I do like the original better.


Okay, that's good, I got the right one then


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Okay, that's good, I got the right one then


How you get it so fast, amazon? O_O


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 10, 2017)

Chary said:


> Mega Collection in GameCube has sound issues. Every other ring doesn't have sfx. Might be a problem in the PC version/PS2 ver.
> 
> Sonic 1 and 2 on Steam/Emulator is the best way, Sonic 3 Complete "romhack" is best for that + Knuckles, and Steam PC version of Sonic CD is the best one.
> 
> ...


Actually, the ring sfx issue you mentioned is that it's set up for stereo sound. The ring sfx would switch from left speaker to right speaker for each ring collected.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Thank you, that's what I thought. The sonic MEGA collection has the genesis music.
> 
> Sonic & Knuckles collection was the one YOU DON'T WANT cause of that music. Though I never heard it until I played a romhack. Doesn't sound bad though, but I do like the original better.



Sonic & Knuckles Collection is a great version. If you don't like the midi soundtrack then just get the SMPSPlay mod to get back the original genesis music (SMPS is the sound driver that Sonic 1-3D use) in fact SMPSplay let's you customize it to use any songs from Sonic 1 through Sonic 3D as well as Genesis versions of the PC tracks. Also liking the PC music is subjective, I personally prefer Carnival Night and Ice cap more in the PC version.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

LuigiXHero said:


> Sonic & Knuckles Collection is a great version. If you don't like the midi soundtrack then just get the SMPSPlay mod to get back the original genesis music (SMPS is the sound driver that Sonic 1-3D use) in fact SMPSplay let's you customize it to use any songs from Sonic 1 through Sonic 3D as well as Genesis versions of the PC tracks. Also liking the PC music is subjective, I personally prefer Carnival Night and Ice cap more in the PC version.


I don't think the music is bad in the pc version, like i said I heard it and find it okay. But the idea was to give him the same experience that was on the genesis. I wasn't trying to say anything of disrespect to the game as I never played it. If is a good collection, that is good, and while the music is subjective, the goal wasn't to discourage playing it cause of the music alteration, but to give the same experience as the original.

But I'm sure is a good collection and plays fine.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How you get it so fast, amazon? O_O


No, the ISO was the third thing that came up on Google 
Though I'll be honest, I wouldn't mind having a physical copy to put on my shelf if I really end up liking these old games. Thankfully the price is very good from resellers.
But now I'm worried how well it will run on Windows 10. Well, there's always a fix, I say.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> No, the ISO was the third thing that came up on Google
> Though I'll be honest, I wouldn't mind having a physical copy to put on my shelf if I really end up liking these old games. Thankfully the price is very good from resellers.
> But now I'm worried how well it will run on Windows 10. Well, there's always a fix, I say.


Umm well the game isn't expensive, you could get a console port of gamecube, xbox or ps2 for cheap I would assume. You might want to look for a video of the game running on windows 10 if you worried of compatibility issues,


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Sega-Mega-Pa...rd_wg=P29wN&psc=1&refRID=20KH4ERHXGFR7MJ9HPF9
Sonic & Knuckles Collection is in this.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Sega-Mega-Pa...rd_wg=P29wN&psc=1&refRID=20KH4ERHXGFR7MJ9HPF9
> Sonic & Knuckles Collection is in this.


Lol, sonic mega collection is listed below and cheaper. 

Not saying that the collection is bad, just for a closer genesis experience the mega collection is more accurate. I'm sure that collection is good and functional. Though now I worry, what are the chances it will work on modern OS?


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Lol, sonic mega collection is listed below and cheaper.
> 
> Not saying that the collection is bad, just for a closer genesis experience the mega collection is more accurate. I'm sure that collection is good and functional. Though now I worry, what are the chances it will work on modern OS?


I bought both and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I bought both and I'm waiting for it to come in the mail.


Oh, nice. Let me know how each of them is, I hope that is as good as it is on xbox and gamecube. I never played the one from 1995, so I dunno anything about it beside the changed music in sonic 3, is not bad at all. I always thought that the collection was based on the sonic games in sonic jam on saturn. (I bet many people forgot about that one.) 

Since @Chary mentioned it already, should just post it here for her


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm well the game isn't expensive, you could get a console port of gamecube, xbox or ps2 for cheap I would assume. You might want to look for a video of the game running on windows 10 if you worried of compatibility issues,


Hmm don't have a GC, XB, or PS2, but Sonic Mega Collection is backwards compatible on Xbox 360. Sells for less than $2 too! I'll try it on Win10 once it's done downloading. The Xbox option seems the best.


----------



## lampdemon (Aug 10, 2017)

I started out with Sonic 2 and it's my favorite by far, then the 3rd which was really good too, after that I couldn't get into the first one.

Anyways, you can get all the games and play them with your favorite Genesis emulator in under 5 mins using googlefu.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I've never played a 2D Sonic game, and from the gameplay I've seen on YouTube, I still don't know why they're great. With Sonic Mania coming up, perhaps I should give it a shot. So help me out here. What made the old Sonic games great?


By the same token, can someone explain the appeal of 2D Mario games?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

They are largely overrated by blind fans, especially Sonic 2, which is a bad game in many ways. Sonic 3 & Knuckles is way better tho. Also, if you have a wireless controller, you might want to play the iOS/Android ports of Sonic 1, 2 and CD since they are far superior.
Here are videos you might want to watch:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, apparently the blind hate of 3D Sonic also hit GBATemp. Apparently the majority of good 3D Sonic games didn't chaénge that (I refer to Unleashed, Colors, Generations, and also Lost World).


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 10, 2017)

Well for me 2D sonic games were a big part of my early childhood so i grew up with them and thus they hold a lot of nostalgia for me. So essentially some people like them because of nostalgia since these games are pretty darn awesome. You have to understand that when these games were released there was nothing like them at the time and even if there was something like them. The sonic games still had that uniqueness to them that you just dont see in every single game these days. From the level design to the characters to the music (OMG the music it was just so epic.). So yes i highly recomend you pick them up.

I also recommend the Streets of Rage trilogy and Robocop Vs the terminator game all 4 of which alongside the Sonic games can be played on any Sega genesis emulator.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm actually really confused as to why people are bringing up exploration for one the most linear 2d side scrollers. Can someone explain?


----------



## sj33 (Aug 10, 2017)

If you have the ask the question, then the game probably isn't for you. I don't mean that to sound dismissive, it's just that the whole point of the game is to appeal to people's nostalgia. If you have no nostalgia for old Sonic, then it may not appeal.

My avatar should indicate that I do love old Sonic, but objectively the series is weaker than the Mario games. They just hold a special place for us.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> I'm actually really confused as to why people are bringing up exploration for one the most linear 2d side scrollers. Can someone explain?


It would argue that Sonic 3 and Knuckles is less linear that most 2D Mario games. Not meant as a criticism, but Mario games go from left to right much more than most Sonic games.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Aug 10, 2017)

You know you're old when the first post is someone asking what the deal is with 2D Sonic games.  *facepalm*  2D Sonic games are what made Sonic popular.  They are some of the most fun side scrolling platform games ever.  Ever since Sonic games were made in 3D they lost all their charm from that point out.  Sure I'll even admit I enjoyed Sonic Adventure 1 & 2, but it was like apples & oranges in comparison to the older 2D games.  They were essentially the essence of Sega's peak.

I have no clue what on earth the appeal is for the newer 3D sonic games.  They look like an abomination of the series.  All these new deformed looking characters, autopilot type game mechanics, crappy music.  Blasphemy!

I have been looking forward to Sonic Mania for quite some time now.

RustInPeace: "Sonic Mania's first trailer almost made me cry, I was hit with nostalgia so hard, so this particular game means the most to me in 2017, no other new game has gotten that kind of emotional response this year. Hyped? That's an understatement."

I'm in the same exact boat with that statement!!


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 10, 2017)

I used to play a sonic game on the gamegear. And i really liked it at the time (even though i never beat it because the batteries ran out before i could finish). But i've tried more modern 2D sonic games and i can't stand them either. Even tried the old one on an emulator and i just don't see why i ever liked that game. It just feels completely wrong. Maybe it's cause i'm too used to mario by now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2017)

sj33 said:


> If you have the ask the question, then the game probably isn't for you. I don't mean that to sound dismissive, it's just that the whole point of the game is to appeal to people's nostalgia. If you have no nostalgia for old Sonic, then it may not appeal.
> 
> My avatar should indicate that I do love old Sonic, but objectively the series is weaker than the Mario games. They just hold a special place for us.
> 
> ...


I mean, there's no level skipping shortcuts. Secret levels... Secret bosses.. I haven't played a sonic game that isn't get from a to b.


----------



## sj33 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonic has never had the depth of Mario in gameplay terms. If you were to ask me what the best 2D platformer is, my heart would say Sonic 3 & Knuckles but my brain would say Mario World.

I'd say the stages were captivating as a child. They were so much larger than Mario stages yet so varied with a desire to explore every nook and cranny. As a kid, I could draw a map of every Sonic stage on the back of a napkin because I'd explored them so much. I couldn't do that with any Sonic Advance or Rush game because they were literally 'let's just run as fast as we can and ignore the stages'.


----------



## Arras (Aug 10, 2017)

It might be a good idea to just skip the first game. I've never played Sonic 2 and 3, maybe because trying to play the first game just completely put me off it. Specifically, Green Hill Zone is nice and fun, but Marble Zone is straight up boring and some of the least fun I've had in a platformer.


----------



## sj33 (Aug 10, 2017)

Arras said:


> It might be a good idea to just skip the first game. I've never played Sonic 2 and 3, maybe because trying to play the first game just completely put me off it. Specifically, Green Hill Zone is nice and fun, but Marble Zone is straight up boring and some of the least fun I've had in a platformer.


Newer gamers should start with Sonic 3 & Knuckles. Not only is it still the most refined example of a 2D Sonic game, you can actually save your game.

Sonic 1 actually demonstrates non-linearity of Sonic games quite well, but it is slow and needlessly frustrating these days. Any 'the floor is lava' stage sucks in any game.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2017)

sj33 said:


> Newer gamers should start with Sonic 3 & Knuckles. Not only is it still the most refined example of a 2D Sonic game, you can actually save your game.
> 
> Sonic 1 actually demonstrates non-linearity of Sonic games quite well, but it is slow and needlessly frustrating these days. Any 'the floor is lava' stage sucks in any game.


No spin dash ;o;

Sonic 3 is, currently the best 2d sonic game.


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Aug 10, 2017)

Nostalgia, and repetitive gameplay, mediocre characters, 90's Mario Nemesis. Nothing more for me.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 10, 2017)

Arras said:


> It might be a good idea to just skip the first game. I've never played Sonic 2 and 3, maybe because trying to play the first game just completely put me off it. Specifically, Green Hill Zone is nice and fun, but Marble Zone is straight up boring and some of the least fun I've had in a platformer.


Not to mention bloody Labyrinth Zone...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Hmm don't have a GC, XB, or PS2, but Sonic Mega Collection is backwards compatible on Xbox 360. Sells for less than $2 too! I'll try it on Win10 once it's done downloading. The Xbox option seems the best.





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> By the same token, can someone explain the appeal of 2D Mario games?


Umm well, is platformer, with simple rules and each game has new additional gameplay changes, and still kept the base scheme of things.

In most 2d platformers, level design is very important to give the player enough satisfaction to explore the level and hide secrets worth noting either discussing or just excitement. Sonic games had large levels that was fun to explore, multiple paths to faster exists and other small things, mario was a game with simple rules, and during 1990 decade, mario and sonic was the rivals of video game mascots.

Hope it was good enough of explanation.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> No spin dash ;o;
> 
> Sonic 3 is, currently the best 2d sonic game.


& Knuckles.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> & Knuckles.


Deluxe Edition


----------

